# Croakers



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone been to Croaker on the York River and caught any croakers?
Thinking of trying it Tues.or Wed.


----------



## mjesic1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Let us know how you do bbcroaker, any word on croakers being caught on at JRB or MMT?


----------

